
MIT OpenCourseWare Turns 10: What's Next for Open Education? - Straubiz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/mit_opencourseware_turns_10_celebrating_a_decade_o.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29&utm_content=Netvibes
======
27182818284
For the next step I would love to see:

• A standard across multiple courses so that you don't have some courses
publishing assignments and recorded lectures while others just post
assignments.

• A new degree type. Not an associate's degree nor a bachelor's degree, but a
lesser degree that could be earned completely online from a solid institutions
like MIT.

~~~
tardis
There are Bachelor of Arts/Sciences (3-year General) that can be earned
completely online (I'm sure you've heard of Open University in the UK but
there's also University of Waterloo in Canada -
<http://de.uwaterloo.ca/undergraduate.html>). For UW, I know they offer
certificates too (you just need to complete X number of specific courses but
definitely less than what you need in a 3 or 4 year degree).

Unfortunately though, they do charge tuition.

------
emit_time_n3rgy
Communities of convergence, aggregation...students and educators communicating
more effectively, more foreign language translations of content, sharing &
combining what's been mentioned here as well as

Khan Academy + Bittorrent [http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/02/11/khan-
academy-and-bit...](http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/02/11/khan-academy-and-
bittorrent-partner-to-distribute-educational-videos/)

Gaming: [http://www.phibetaiota.net/2010/09/video-visions-of-the-
game...](http://www.phibetaiota.net/2010/09/video-visions-of-the-
gamepocalypse-possible-futures-waking-up-thinking-and-creating-a-better-
world/) \+
[http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~rich/courses/imgd404x-c11/playable.ht...](http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~rich/courses/imgd404x-c11/playable.html)

<http://hackety-hack.com>

<http://cnx.org>

<http://www.writework.com>

<http://www.fhsst.org>

<http://www.unclasses.org>

<http://www.coursehero.com>

<http://www.varsitynotes.com>

<http://www.livemocha.com> (language)

<http://openstudy.com>

Connecting educators & students to communicate more effectively using these
and more:

<http://edublogs.org>

<http://www.connectedprincipals.com>

<http://www.edweek.org/ew/section/blogs/index.html>

<http://piratepad.net>

<http://primarypad.com>

<http://typewith.me>

<http://sync.in>

<http://sketchpad.cc>

------
Straubiz
Knowledge is becoming a commodity thanks to this kind of initiatives

------
dwc
MIT OCW is very cool, and they were front runners.

What's next? Putting more course materials on the net isn't really it. What
_should_ be next is much more challenging, but has immense payoffs...
something like Khan Academy is doing with personalized learning.

How awesome would it be if MIT did something like that, incorporating some of
their incredible material?

~~~
filiwickers
Their first intent when creating OCW was actually for professors to connect:

"We set out to create a resource other faculty could draw on to improve their
classes..."

It seems independent learners were an after-thought. There is immense amount
of free educational content out there right now. The next step from here may
be challenging. All of the what is available is great for independent
learning. But the tools for engaging and collaborating with other students or
professors is lacking.

We need something to connect teachers, students, independent learners together
with the library of free material. Provide simple tools for collaboration
inside documents like notes, bookmarks, etc. Add more extensive tools for
authoring documents together.

The Khan Academy is great. But imagine giving the professor the ability to
weave those videos and exercises into a textbook built from a library of other
creative commons books. That would be exciting stuff.

~~~
Mizza
There are companies working on this! I wish I had a link, but there was a talk
about this at the 2010 Students for Free Culture conference in DC.

------
johndbritton
Peer 2 Peer University is what's next. Think of it as a social wrapper around
free educational content. <http://p2pu.org>

~~~
hallmark
I know this may sound as if I'm just trying to make a dirty joke, but I am
being sincere. To me, the domain reads, "pee 2 poo dot org" Yes it's a short
domain, but is it a good branding choice?

I see you work at Twilio, so if you aren't involved with P2PU, that's cool.

------
nickik
I would love to see more videos spezially the compiler and PL courses. That
would be awesome!

------
pinguar
Existing for 10 years doesn't mean it's perfect. I still cannot find video
lectures of many math & statistics course at MIT OCW (course slides as PDF's
are not really helpful).

What I would like to see is the entire curriculum of e.g. Computer Science
undergrad program at MIT (with video lectures). Of course, it is a dream.

------
woan
Congrats to MIT for such a valuable service!

------
Mizza
cough cough <http://noteshub.org> cough

